# Ceiling Panel Does Not Match.



## Adirondack Outbackers (Feb 11, 2007)

I just noticed on our new 21rs, that the ceiling panel over the microwave across over to the shower and
part of the frig. is not white it has a greenish look and all the other panels are a bright white,has anyone
else seen or had this problem.

jim


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Our 2006 panels match. Actually I went out and took a look at our 21RS. The panel from the fridge to the microwave. All of them are textured but they are bright white.

How obvious is it ? Not sure it can be painted to match by your dealer ?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I've never heard of this one before. It's not like the panels are small and can just be pulled out and replaced.

I would call your dealer and tell them about the problem...better yet, you might even want to call the Outback division of Keystone and ask them what could have caused this to happen.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Definitely call your dealer! They ceiling panel should not be difficult for them to replace. It's cosmetic, but you paid good money for your Outback so it should be right. Good luck!


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Gilligan!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Could have been replaced by your dealer also for some reason.

Maybe it had a leak when they received it, or from sitting on the lot.

Either way, I would contact them and ask questions.

Steve


----------



## Adirondack Outbackers (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm hoping it can just be repaired by refinishing or paint, i will definantly call the dealer today, I would
rather have it refinished than disturb the walls, shower, microwave and fridge areas and end up with
more headaches


----------



## marks (Nov 20, 2006)

I too, have a ceiling panel that shows a tint of green. At first, I thought it was mildew or something. I took some cleaner and tried to scrub it. In looking closer with a brighter light, it appears that certain areas are not fully painted.

The service department does have a due bill to examine it. I just haven't had a chance to take it down there.

I do think a coat of paint will fix the problem as I agree that replacing the panel may do more harm than good.

Please keep us posted to what fix they recommend.

Regards,

mark


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I wonder what the reverse side of a ceiling panel looks like? Is it possible it could have been put in upside down? I have NEVER seen anything but white ceilings on any of the many, many travel trailers I have been in.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Like others have already stated contact your dealer

Don


----------



## Adirondack Outbackers (Feb 11, 2007)

HootBob said:


> Like others have already stated contact your dealer
> 
> Don


I called the dealer and I have an appointment now to look at the ceiling and install new wheel well skirts
that were found cracked during the PDI, the service advisor had no history for any repairs made before
we purchased it, I will call keystone today if I have time at work to see what they have to say.

Jim


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Definately get them to replace it. The problem with painting is, you then have upkeep on it.


----------



## Adirondack Outbackers (Feb 11, 2007)

Moosegut said:


> Definately get them to replace it. The problem with painting is, you then have upkeep on it.


WOW, I was impressed, a live person actually answerd the phone and connceted me striaght to service.
I spoke with a rep. named matt and he said they would replace the panel and that they all come in 
prefinished so he doesn't know what happend, now it is up to my dealer to start the claim when I go 
in for svc on the 10th and to also go over the rest of the trailer in case any thing else needs attention,
I hope it goes as easy as it sounds.









Jim


----------



## Adirondack Outbackers (Feb 11, 2007)

Well the dealer looked at the ceiling panel and sent pictures to keystone, He says they will make it
right and thinks pulling the roof and truses is the the simpler way to go about.

He said it wuold take 4-5 days after it is approved, I'm still unsure about disturbing the roof or the 
interior, has any one else had this amount of dismantling done before with out issues later and don't wan't
a leaky roof down the road.








Jim


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Adirondack Outbackers said:


> Well the dealer looked at the ceiling panel and sent pictures to keystone, He says they will make it
> right and thinks pulling the roof and truses is the the simpler way to go about.
> 
> He said it wuold take 4-5 days after it is approved, I'm still unsure about disturbing the roof or the
> ...


They don't need to remove the roof and trusses!! I wouldn't let them do it, either. They removed the ceiling in my OB bedroom, and put it back, looking for a possible moisture problem, which hasn't reoccured. No big deal.
Darlene


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

sgalady said:


> Well the dealer looked at the ceiling panel and sent pictures to keystone, He says they will make it
> right and thinks pulling the roof and truses is the the simpler way to go about.
> 
> He said it wuold take 4-5 days after it is approved, I'm still unsure about disturbing the roof or the
> ...


They don't need to remove the roof and trusses!! I wouldn't let them do it, either. They removed the ceiling in my OB bedroom, and put it back, looking for a possible moisture problem, which hasn't reoccured. No big deal.
Darlene








[/quote]
I agree with Darlene

They want to do it the Simpler Way when they should be doing it the Least Invasive Way


----------



## Adirondack Outbackers (Feb 11, 2007)

If they go at it from inside the upper cabinets, over the sink, the walls againts the shower and the 
panels above the frig. and the skylight and vents are in the same panel, they also talked about having
vynl paint airbrushed on, I realy can't decide with way to go.









Jim


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oh yikes! I guess it's going to be invasive no matter how they go about it









I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this...How could they not tell it was the wrong color when they put it in?
If they were to airbrush it, can they guarantee you that it will match and look like it was factory?
Are the correct ceiling panels painted with a vinyl paint to begin with?
If so, I would probably go with the paint job


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

They first talked about cutting my floor decking to fix my problem and I very quickly told them under NO circumstances were they to cut my floor. If it were me I would not let them tear out the roof. To me that would potentially cause more problems.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

I would think twice or three times before letting them take the "easy" way and treat your roof like a tin can - the roof membrane is a very easily disturbed/damaged system that may not show short term damage until years later! The least amount of intrusion into the structural and sealing elements of the trailer the less risk for long term issues to arise! The ceiling panel fix is labor intensive no matter how they go about the issue IMHO -you as the owner must insist the the roof membrane remain intact during this repair so as to minimize the risk of long term problems after the warranty is up on the trailer.

My 2 cents!

Map Guy


----------



## Adirondack Outbackers (Feb 11, 2007)

Well we got our tt back from the dealer yesterday and the paint looks (ok) whoever did was not good at taping off and forgot to do inside the cabinet, When I spoke with svc dept. they said it looked great








So we hooked it up and left, no one even came out and spoke with us or anything they probbly don't even know it is gone. I don't think I will go back until after we get out for our first trip in case I find more problems
for them to deal with.
The only good thing I can say about Alpin Haus rv is they did install my power jack for free and they are polite so far.

Jim


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Adirondack Outbackers said:


> Well we got our tt back from the dealer yesterday and the paint looks (ok) whoever did was not good at taping off and forgot to do inside the cabinet, When I spoke with svc dept. they said it looked great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ths sounds a lot like the dealer I bought from. I will not take the unit back to them again. They are the worst.


----------

